# Article on five formulated fungicides



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

Abstract of the study says: "Orally administered". So the study did not demonstrate "delayed or acute toxicity" occurs in real world field situations.


----------



## chad38 (Apr 22, 2013)

I was just reading about how the bee population is declining at rapid rates. Finding and using safe insecticides, fungicides, and herbicides, is becoming more and more critical. The fact that bees are responsible for almost 30% of the foods we eat should tell just how critical it is to protect and grow the bee population.


----------



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

chad38 said:


> I was just reading about how the bee population is declining at rapid rates.


The National Agriculture Statistics Service has reported the number of bee hives in the USA has been steady at between 2,400,000 and 2,600,000 since the year 2000. Latest count was 2,600,000.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

chad38 said:


> The fact that bees are responsible for almost 30% of the foods we eat should tell just how critical it is to protect and grow the bee population.


Welcome to the site! 1st post and you're diving in head first. Can you show me where those numbers come from? Is the claimed 30% of all the foods we eat measured in weight, mass volume, caloric value, monitary value, or something else?


----------



## chad38 (Apr 22, 2013)

D Coates said:


> Welcome to the site! 1st post and you're diving in head first. Can you show me where those numbers come from? Is the claimed 30% of all the foods we eat measured in weight, mass volume, caloric value, monitary value, or something else?


Here is the link I gathered that information from - http://www.keeping-honey-bees.com/honey-bee-population.html


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

BlueDiamond said:


> The National Agriculture Statistics Service has reported the number of bee hives in the USA has been steady at between 2,400,000 and 2,600,000 since the year 2000. Latest count was 2,600,000.


 And how many have to be replaced every year. Years ago 10% was acceptable now 30% and more are expected


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

D Coates said:


> Welcome to the site! 1st post and you're diving in head first. Can you show me where those numbers come from? Is the claimed 30% of all the foods we eat measured in weight, mass volume, caloric value, monitary value, or something else?


 BERKELEY – Pollinators such as bees, birds and bats affect 35 percent of the world's crop production, increasing the output of 87 of the leading food crops worldwide, finds a new study published today (Wednesday, Oct. 25), in the Proceedings of the Royal Society B: Biological Sciences and co-authored by a conservation biologist at the University of California, Berkeley.
http://berkeley.edu/news/media/releases/2006/10/25_pollinator.shtml


----------



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

D Coates said:


> Is the claimed 30% of all the foods we eat measured in weight, mass volume, caloric value, monitary value, or something else?


It's an exaggeration based on the foods the people of affluent countries consume. But the truth is honey bees pollinate mostly semi-luxury foods (almonds, blueberries, apples, watermelon, squash, etc.) Essential grains that feed both human and farm animals like corn, soybeans, wheat and rice are wind pollinated or self-pollinating. 

Another gross exaggeration is the absurd scare claim, even from academics we frequently hear: "imagine a world without pollinators or honeybees"? The reason it's a wild exaggeration is because pollinators and honeybees are commonly seen in both intensely farmed landscapes and in our largest metropolitan cities such as Los Angeles.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

BlueDiamond said:


> It's an exaggeration based on the foods the people of affluent countries consume. But the truth is honey bees pollinate mostly semi-luxury foods (almonds, blueberries, apples, watermelon, squash, etc.) Essential grains that feed both human and farm animals like corn, soybeans, wheat and rice are wind pollinated or self-pollinating.


You think you can live on corn, rice and wheat alone??




BlueDiamond said:


> Another gross exaggeration is the absurd scare claim, even from academics we frequently hear: "imagine a world without pollinators or honeybees"? The reason it's a wild exaggeration is because pollinators and honeybees are commonly seen in both intensely farmed landscapes and in our largest metropolitan cities such as Los Angeles.


 You have studies to back this up???


----------

